# Transocean Maritime Agencies



## David E Nicholson (Oct 28, 2016)

Anyone out there from TMA? Atlantic, Audax, Artemis, Achilles, Azur??


----------



## arkwright (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Dave

Paul Whittle here (sure you will remember me) - how are you

Quite a few ex TMA used to be on here but not sure if they still check the site as not seen any posts for a while
Steve Frankland / John Glover / Nigel Wing / Clive Reed and a few other

I am still in contact with quite a few on facebook as well - we have a TMA group on there with quite a lot of pics

I left TMA in 2001 after 16 years with them - been with SBM Offshore since, based in Brazil.


----------



## David E Nicholson (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi Paul, Aye, I remember you. I saw the TMA group and put a request in to join.
Saw a few of the pics. Brings back memories. All is good with me. Moved to the US in 2006 and live in Florida. Left the sea the same year.
Glad to hear from you. I sailed with Nigel and Clive on the Audax and Atlantic (and maybe the Artemis). Brings it all back.
I ended up working with Maersk Offshore in Nigeria and Brazil. Good fun.


----------

